

On social media buttons - porada
http://codetunes.com/2013/on-social-media-buttons
How we reconciled having with not having the notorious social media buttons on our blog.
======
viroos
Nice. I hope this will be open source. I know it's not rocket science
(probably few lines of javascript, maybe another few of ruby for backend for
analeptics proposes) but consistent experience across various pages would be
an advantage.

